# Prostatakrebs > Angehörigenforum >  Bin neu im Forum - mein Mann ist seit sechs Jahren an Krebs erkrankt

## Bärbel

Guten Tag,

seit sechs Jahren ist mein Mann (57) erkrankt. Im März 2004 wurde er operiert und die Prostata komplett entfernt. Nach einem Jahr ( März 2005) war er mit eingeschränkter Stundenzahl (Studienrat) wieder arbeitsfähig. Trotz Chemotherapie (April 2008) versah er seinen Dienst weiterhin und war wenig außer Dienst. Vor vier Wochen (Januar 2010)  wurde die Chemotherapie abgesetzt, weil sich derZustand nicht besserte. Zur Zeit finden Bestrahlungen statt, damit er besser atmen kann. Der PSA-Wert ist 4-stellig, die Ärzte machen mir keine Hoffnung, aber das weiß mein Mann nicht. Der Arzt will jetzt noch Taxotere und Thalidomit (Contagan) als Versuch starten.  
Ich selbst bin chronisch krank, müßte selbst dringend operiert werden, unsere Kinder leben in Niedersachsen.

Hat  jemand einen Rat für uns?

Gruß
Bärbel

----------


## Pinguin

Hallo Bärbel, tröstende Worte helfen Dir und Deinem Mann nicht weiter. Die von Dir geschilderte Situation ist allerdings mit den wenigen Angaben kaum zu beurteilen. Ein vierstelliger PSA-Wert allein bedeutet noch längst nicht das Ende. Der Einsatz von Taxotere und sogar Thalidomid deutet aber darauf hin, dass der behandelnde Urologe wohl auch als Onkologe über Erfahrungen verfügt. Bitte, schau doch in vorhandene Befunde auch zur Biopsie und stelle sie hier ein. Wie war die Entwicklung des Tumorgeschehens in den Jahren von 2005 bis 2008? Handelt es sich möglicherweise um ein Rezidiv, das vom Prostatakarzinom ausgegangen ist, gegen das nun eine Bestrahlung stattfindet?

----------


## gerhard29

> Hat jemand einen Rat für uns?


Hallo Bärbel,

was Du hier von Deinem Mann berichtest, hört sich nicht gut an. Muß aber auch noch noch nicht der Schlimmste Fall sein. Aber wenn Du von den "Spezialisten" und "Kennern" dieses Forums Tipps bzw. Ratschläge hören möchtest, brauchen sie genauere Angaben. Schau Dir doch bitte mal bei mir oder auch bei anderen Forumsmitgliedern das Profil an. Wenn es Dir möglich ist, baue es so in etwa auf. Dann wirst Du sicherlich Antworten bekommen.

Denn aufgrund Deiner Erstmeldung ist unklar, wie die PSA-Entwicklung ist, welche Medikamente genommen worden sind, und und....

Liebe Grüße aus Oberschwaben

Gerhard

----------


## Martini

Hallo Bärbel,

ich selbst bin im Nov. 2007 operiert worden und habe seitdem meinen PSA auf 0,00. Gott sei Dank bisher. Ich habe bisher in meinem Leben schon etliche Sterbefälle in der Familie mitgemacht, auch Unfälle................Vor 3 Monaten hatte meine Frau Hautkrebs. Seitdem haben wir gedacht, dass das Beten zum unserem Herrgott bestimmt viel ausmacht, und Gott hat uns geholfen. Zu der Therapie kann ich Dir nichts sagen, aber bete parallel dazu auch jeden Tag oder so oft wie Du möchtest, der Herrgott wird Dir und Deinem Mann Gesundheit geben. Ich weiß nicht ob Du gläubig bist. Auch wenn nicht, probiere es einfach, auf jeden Fall solltest Du oder Dein Mann dazu parallel die Therapien auf jeden Fall wahrnehmen. Du Darfst dann aber auch nicht zweifeln. Wenn Du Dich diesbezüglich mehr austauschen möchtest, dann melde Dich bitte. Ich wünsche viel Gesundheit !

----------


## jürgvw

Liebe Bärbel, 

im Profil Dein es Mannes vermisse ich die Hormontherapie, die nach dem fehlenden Operationserfolg (was ergab seinerzeit die pathologische Untersuchung der Prostata?) und damit dem Fortschreiten der Erkrankung hätte einsetzen müssen. Auch von medikamentöser Behandlung der offensichtlich vorhandenen Knochenmetastasen (z. B. mit Zometa, das ich zu meiner jeweils kurzfristigen Chemo dazubekam) ist nicht die Rede. Hast Du das bloss vergessen, was ich bei der schwierigen Lage, in der ihr Euch beide befindet, natürlich wohl verstehen würde.

Es ist ist nicht leicht, heute Therapiemöglichkeiten aufzuzeigen, die noch gute Hoffnungen versprechen könnten. Doch: So lange es überhaupt geht den Mut nicht verlieren und weiterkämpfen. Ich schlage Dir vor Dich einmal bei KISP umzusehen und dort zu Beispiel meinen Erfahrungsbericht über Ketoconazol zu lesen. Ob es im Fall Deines Mannes etwas bringen würde, ist leider keineswegs sicher, doch liesse sich eventuell mit hälftiger Dosierung ein Versuch wagen, falls die Leberwerte das noch zulassen.

Deinem Mann wünscht alles Gute

Jürg

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Martini und Jürg,

kann es sein, dass Ihr übersehen habt, dass Bärbel ihre Beiträge vor einem Jahr schrieb und sie sich danach nicht mehr gemeldet hat? Ihr letzter Beitrag stammt vom 20.4.20*10*.

Ralf

----------


## jürgvw

Uff, lieber Ralf,

werde mich künftig hüten, mitten in der Nacht noch etwas ins Forum zu setzen, um dabei Schlaflosigkeit zu überbrücken! Sorry...

@Knut: Da kann man eben geteilter Meinung sein. Natürlich weiss sich Daniel zu wehren, aber ist Dir nicht aus eigener Erfahrung berkannt, dass es einen gelegentlich freut, aus einer unerwarteten Ecke Zuspruch zu bekommen? Dass ich kein Fan von Samy bin, dürfte eigentlich aus Text hervorgegangen sein. Aber vielleicht hätte ich auch hier besser einen Krimi zur Hand grenommen, als einen Taxt zu schreiben, der Dich leider gärgert hat.

Gruss 

Jürg

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Jürg,
ich habe mich nicht geärgert- etwas geärgert habe ich mich aus anderen Gründen in dem besagten Thread-, aber aufgrund Deiner Formulierung fand ich dies einfach unpassend.

Aber ich möchte die Gelegenheit nutzen, Dir zu sagen, dass ich es ganz toll finde, wie Du Deinen PK managest, wie strategisch Du die einzelnen Schritte angehst und natürlich auch, wie erfolgreich Du bist. Letzteres wünsche ich Dir noch für viele Jahre.
Gruß Knut.

----------


## jürgvw

Hallo Knut,

besten Dank für die Blumen. Aber neben Fleiss und Aufmerksamkeit, gutem Mut und dergleichen gehört sicher auch Glück dazu! Und das habe ich bis jetzt ja auch gehabt!

Gruss

Jürg

----------

